# ViP722 - L6.71 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

My 722 just down loaded L671.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Good! Maybe it'll fix the sins of L670.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

```
PID=08B6h
 DownloadID: 6TKC
 Upgrading FW:
 L671:'ELA1'-'ELH1','L100'-'L670'
 L671:'ELA1'-'ELH1','L100'-'L670'
 New FW: 'L671'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722} R0082163432-R0084230936 R0084333220-R0084333220
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TV-Z2-5].': {ViP722} R0082163432-R0084230936 R0079259546-R0079259546 R0087330972-R0087330972
```
Five ranges for start.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I sure do hope this fixes the squirley screen ratios in PIP and tuner 2


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I hope that they fixed the bad kern on the type in the Guide. AND timers not firing on "new" when the show is clearly marked "NEW". I have missed so much programming that we now go to the net to get, that I am really starting to wonder why we even need DISH?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, jeez. Now I've got a new one. Open the Guide, and start hitting the right-arrow on your remote.

Watch time go backwards!! *sigh*

My wife ran into this one this morning. The Info-while-in-Edit-mode bug is still there, too.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm still on L670, but that introduced the Guide going from 3:30 back to noon on a Right. I don't see it that often because a reboot fixes it for me, and my 722 reboots itself from lockup pretty frequently now. I just want L671 to return my 722 to not locking up and splitting recordings in two pieces.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

FarmerBob said:


> I hope that they fixed the bad kern on the type in the Guide. AND timers not firing on "new" when the show is clearly marked "NEW". I have missed so much programming that we now go to the net to get, that I am really starting to wonder why we even need DISH?


I like the new font in the guide. The tighter kerning shows a little more of long titles.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

My 722 is still using 6.70 and I found an annoying bit of programming.

If I go into my folder "Bill" and select a program and then hit Done, it will jump back all the way to the root of My Recordings.

If I go into my folder "Bill" and just select the Info for a recording and then hit Done, it will jump all the way back out to the root of My Recordings.

So, if I want to check the Info for a few of my recordings in order to decide what to watch, I have to go through a Rube Goldberg menu exercise to re-enter my folder EVERY TIME I want to look at Info, etc. for a single recording.

The same routine happens if I have subdirs inside of my "Bill" folder, say for "Hawaii 5-0". This makes it twice as annoying.

This needs to be fixed ASAP.

Very annoying!


----------



## megeed (May 16, 2006)

Same issue... Very very annoying when you want to find a specific episode.
I hope its fixed in 6.71.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool last night:

```
PID=08B6h
 DownloadID: 6VKC (00/00)
 Upgrading FW :
 L671:'AAA1'-'ELH1','L100'-'L670'
 L671:'AAA1'-'ELH1','L100'-'L670'
 New FW: 'L671'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722} R0082163432-R0086326432
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722} R0082163432-R0086326432 R0087329595-R0087329595 R0079259546-R0079259546
```


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

I only had this issue one time where I hit the reverse back button and it went back to the start of the recorded program.

It kept doing that until I did a hard boot to solve the problem. It has not come back so I am not sure what to think.

I just hope it was some sort of momentary fluke and not some weird bug that this version has introduced.

As usual with me, getting the caller ID to work is a lost cause and since it is just one of those 'nice to have' items, my expectations of it ever working are low.

It does work great on our 722k though.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I got L671 the night before last.

Last night, my 722 died. I don't know if it is related to the upgrade, but my ex-neighbor (a Dish installation supervisor) said it has been known to happen.

There was also a brief (< 15 min.) power outage yesterday. Or maybe it was too hot, too long, in spite of my laptop cooling pad under it.

Oh well, I called Dish and I'll be replacing it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Current spool - 119W:


> PID=08B3h
> DownloadID: 6XKC
> Upgrading FW:
> L671:'AAA1'-'ELH1','XAA1'-'XLH1','L040'-'L670','X040'-'X670'
> ...


----------

